# First Road Bike: Scattante R670 or Fuji Roubaix 1.0



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

*First Road Bike: Scattante R670 or Fuji Roubaix 1.0 or Charge Filter*

So I'm looking at my first proper road bike.

I wanted something with at LEAST 105 components. I wanted something lighter than I currently ride ( a Fuji Nevada 3.0, heavy beast) and I wanted something I wouldn't have to upgrade anytime in the near future.

Keep your thoughts on Performance bike aside, try and be a bit objective. I'm picking them for these reasons: I can get a 10% discount for military, I can get 10% store credit with membership, and I'm moving in 6 months to San Francisco, where I can continue to get service for the bike instead of relying on a LBS that I'll lose service for in 6 months when I move anyway.

Let's start with this: 

Fuji Roubaix 1.0
Has 105 components throughout, including cassette. THats about as much as i know about it. It was a nice ride. 

Price including all discounts and tax: $1228.77, plus $120 in store credit. This includes lifetime adjustments, 2 complete tuneups, 2 drivetrain cleaning services, 50% off any work that needs done, and whatever else membership allows for PB

Next is this:

Scattante R670
A Performance Bicycles brand, it has Ultegra components mixed with Tiagra cassette and front derailluer. I'm not completely jazzed about the tiagra components... but the ultegra stuff is hard to look past. This bike is about 80$ more, so I can't decide.

Price including all discounts and tax: $1319, plus $130 in store credit. This includes all that I listed above as well.

*EDIT* Final bike I found.

2012 Charge Filter Apex Cyclocross
SRAM components, which I BELIEVE is even better than ultegra right? Total cost is same as the Fuji above. Cheaper than the Scattante. Is this the choice? I havent rode it yet, I'll give it a shot tomorrow.

Thoughts? Any other options that I may be overlooking? Having some support over in SF is important to me, thus the going with performance bicycles. I was offered some other options, like a Giant Defy1 for ~1400, with 150 in store credit at a very overpriced store in Georgetown, but again, once I move I'm losing out on the LBS karma I earn. 

I'm thinking the Ultegra stuff is super nice to have, but will I end up upgrading the Tiagra cassette and front derailleur to ultegra stuff soon? What do you see me doing in the next year or two with each bike.

Notes: I'm going to be biking to and from work with this bike, ~16 miles a day. I'm also going to be using it as my primary form of transportation, getting rid of my car completely in the next month or so. 

Thanks folks.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

The most important issue is which one fits you better. Components wear out and can be replaced, but the frame is always the frame. Which one are you more comfortable on? Also, if this biking thing sticks, you will be wanting a new bike in a couple of years anyway.

Also, any LBS should be able to service your bike, so I don't think that should really worry you. Only if you have a warranty issue do you have to take a Giant to a Giant dealer, etc. Or if there are some brand specific parts, such as the BB90 on a Trek, etc.


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

Edit: Added another bicycle to the list, a 2012 Charge.

Thanks for the reply! Good advice, of course.


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

> but will I end up upgrading the Tiagra cassette and front derailleur to ultegra stuff soon


You would only need to change the Tiagra cassette if you become a weight weenie or if you want one that will wear out sooner.
You would only need to change the Tiagra front derailleur if you become a weight weenie or if you are embarrassed by the name on it.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I like the Fuji because the tapered headset. If your less than 175 pounds and don't plan to ever really push the bike hard into a turn that might not mater to you. Other than that there is nothing wrong with the Scattante, I rode and raced the XRL frame for 2 years. Be aware though that the Scattante XRL frame is about 8+ years old now while the Fuji appears to use newer Differential shaping in the top and down tubes..Hard to tell cuz all the pics suck and even the Fuji web-site doesn't show close-ups of the bottom bracket or head tube
105 stuff from 10 years ago was pretty crappy, don't know about current stuff but Ultegra is race quality parts IMO. SRAM is a different company altogether from Shimano, they have a varied product line with low to high end.
On either bike, one thing that will show up quickly is the Hutchinson tires, total garbage IMO. 
Pay attention to which saddle you like better as well. A good saddle is not cheap to replace. The Fuji appears to have a better saddle......... maybe? 
I say go for the Fuji


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

Good stuff! I've read nearly unanimously that 105 is the way to go for beginner stuff, the Tiagra and other equivalents are garbage. I'd like some opinions on the SRAM parts listed on that Charge, whether it's high-mid, or low end stuff.

On the tires, they can be easily replaced, so I'm not too concerned there. 


I'm leaning toward the Fuji, or if I end up riding that Charge and love it, I might get that. We'll see. I think I'm better off getting mid-range 105 complete set, then half ultegra awesomeness attached to a frame that sucks, and with garbage Tiagra components splashed about. right? ...?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

The Charge is a cyclocross bike and you can't easily compare it to the other two. It has 32mm tires with knobbies. It looks like a decent deal for CX bike. From what I've read, Apex is comparable to Ultegra, but most put it between 105 and Ultegra rather than above. I have Shimano Ultegra and when I test rode an SRAM Red bike, i didn't like the double tap.

The Fuji has Oval brakes (house brand) while Scattante has Tektro. The wheelset on the Scat is Shimano RS-10 while the Fuji has house brand. Too bad they put a Tiagra FD on the Scat. The Scat has carbon seat stays which might dampen the road a bit. I'd say the two bikes are comparable. I think they are both decent bikes.

In the same price range is the Felt Z85 which is endurance rather than race frame, but is all 105.

Fit is most important. The two bikes are pretty similar. I like the look of the Scat, probably because it has black seat and tape.


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

SRAM Apex will outperform both 105 and Ultegra... That said, the Charge is a CX bike, with much shorter gearing, and from the looks of it, will be fairly weighty. 

Shimano Ultegra is absolutely wonderful, but so is 105, so either of those bikes will do nicely. If you hate the Tiagra front derailleur, get a new 105 derailleur on ebay for cheap... That said, keep your cables lubed, run good tires, get your fit dialed in, and you'll be happy.


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

So, here's the verdict:

The Charge was heavy as hell. I did LOVE the SRAM stuff, real fun to shift with, but the weight of the bike wasn't doing it. Didn't flow all that well.

The Scattante was... off. As I was riding, I felt like the saddle sucked, and that the shifting wasn't as swift as I'd like it.

The Roubaix was like a glove. The 105 components shifted super smooth, very snappy and responsive. Fit was great, saddle was comfortable.



I got the Fuji Roubaix 1.0. It's being tightened and set up perfectly by Performance Bicycles today, I pick it up tomorrow.

Price: $1228.77, plus $120 in store credit. 

Lifetime adjustments at any Performance Bicycle in the country
2 complete tuneups over a 2 year period
2 Drivetrain cleaning services over a 2 year period
4 Flat repairs over a 2 year period (But hopefully I won't need this, I"ll know how to do this myself)
50% off any work needing done at Performance Bicycle over 2 years.

Not bad right? I'm pleased with the deal. While the Scattante had SOME better components, it didn't fit well enough. It did allow for a rack on the back, but I'll just get a seat post rack. Thanks for all the advice!

It all came down to fit, just as was said multiple times above  I kind of wish I couldve found a Fuji with SRAM components. Those were awesome shifters.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

That's a sweet deal. Fuji bikes are underrated, as are Giants. The Fuji brand seems to be making a comeback. You'll have a blast with that bike!


----------



## naparider (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new bike. Have fun riding. I'm looking to upgrade from my first road bike very soon. I bought a used Kellys bike off Craigslist last year to get started. It is an aluminum frame with carbon fork and a triple with Tiagra components. The Tiagra stuff has worked well for me. I'm looking to upgrade to a full carbon frame, a compact double and a higher grade of components. I'm hoping to lose about three pounds of bike for about $2000-2500. I paid $600 for the Kellys IRC 3.9. The brands in my scope are Cannondale Synapse, Giant Defy Composite, Felt Z5 and possibly Raleigh Revenio carbon or Specialized Roubaix. I've ridden the Specialized and the Raleigh at Mike's Bike. Both were nice but didn't scream "buy me now!". After riding your new bike for a while you will get a feel for what you need to change- seat, pedals, etc. or possibly want in your next bike. For now though make sure your bike is properly fitted for you and get out and log some saddle time.


----------



## wayneo (May 1, 2012)

Congradulatons tough but fun problem picking a new ride. But I agree that fit is most important.


----------



## avsrider69 (Apr 13, 2012)

I myself bought the Fuji Roubaix 1.0 from Performance in April. No issues so far. I absolutely love the bike. It also came with 105 components but I got it for a net of $800 from Performance because it was on sale.


----------



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

2010 Roubaix LE
$800.00

Had an upgrade to 105 outer bearing crank, all 105....tec brakes, bought the only thing that cheap is the oval alx200's which I will change to ROL's soon...

The bike is the poo, I love it )


----------



## Supervegeta (Feb 10, 2014)

I pick up my Fuji Roubaix 1.0 from performance bike today! Got it for 999$ and 150$ instore credit. Can't wait to take it for a spin. Too bad it's -1 degrees here today. Glad to hear you also went with Fuji.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

silenceforus said:


> So, here's the verdict:
> 
> The Charge was heavy as hell. I did LOVE the SRAM stuff, real fun to shift with, but the weight of the bike wasn't doing it. Didn't flow all that well.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:I've got a Roubaix SL (2012 closeout deal) and think it's a great fit for a first road bike; a little more upright geometry than some of the racier setups, comfortable, and a killer deal. IIRC, Scattante frames are sourced from ASI (Fuji, Kestrel, Oval) but usually the previous generation as far as advances and technology goes.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

silenceforus said:


> So, here's the verdict:
> 
> The Charge was heavy as hell. I did LOVE the SRAM stuff, real fun to shift with, but the weight of the bike wasn't doing it. Didn't flow all that well.
> 
> ...


congrats on the new bike


----------

